# Goldens born in February 2012



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

Didn't see a thread for this month, or this year for that matter. Found out today that the litter we were expecting was born today.


















5 boys and 3 girls, one of the boys is ours.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

My pup was born on February 5th, the night of the Super Bowl. She was born on her due date. There was a net total of 6 puppies, 5 girls and one boy. The mother had 9 in all, but three of the puppies died.  Mercy is one of the girls. I look forward to chatting with other February 2012 Golden owners!


----------



## lizT (Feb 24, 2012)

My Lyla was born February 11th, 6 days before my own birthday!  She is one of only three and has a brother and a sister. I can't wait to get her home already!


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Our Acadia was born Feb. 19*

im so excited to get to write in this thread!!!! Our little girl was born 6 days early or so, there were 9 puppies and so very sadly five didn't make it but there were 3 healthy girls and one healthy boy! We expect our Acadia home on or about Easter!Here Is Mama Skye nursing her babies and the four pups napping away!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

maple1144 said:


> im so excited to get to write in this thread!!!! Our little girl was born 6 days early or so, there were 9 puppies and so very sadly five didn't make it but there were 3 healthy girls and one healthy boy! We expect our Acadia home on or about Easter!Here Is Mama Skye nursing her babies and the four pups napping away!


Awww, how precious they are!


----------



## pandapenyet (Nov 18, 2011)

congrats !!  .. they are so cute


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

*They sure are growing!*

I can hardly believe how big and cute! they are...


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Our little girl(Ivy)was born on the 19th and shares a birthday with our last golden(Kula) who is at the bridge......the pups came a little early and hubby said that they would be born on Kula's birthday and he was right.Can't wait until she's here with us


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Kula's mommy said:


> Our little girl(Ivy)was born on the 19th and shares a birthday with our last golden(Kula) who is at the bridge......the pups came a little early and hubby said that they would be born on Kula's birthday and he was right.Can't wait until she's here with us


Congratulations!


----------



## TheMurph (Mar 27, 2012)

My little guy Murphee was born on Feb. 6th. Love my boy!


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks MercyMom Your pup is so cute!!I do have mixed feelings on sharing the same birthday with our Kula but what a wonderful blessing it is! We think having this pup is meant to be and we really can't wait until she's with us


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

TheMurph-your pup is is such a cutie.....love his face


----------



## BubsMom (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello, I am new to this forum. I am hoping to find advice as my puppy grows. Bailey was born on February 4th. We have another golden, Drake. He is 2 1/2. They play well together. I have to say Bailey has growled twice at me and once put his teeth on me. I corrected him by holding his muzzle and putting my body over his. Is there anything else I could be doing? He is so young and cute!


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

Granger from the February crew checking in....


----------



## Wayne_&_Sam (Apr 7, 2012)

My puppy clive was born the 16th february


----------



## Tali (Apr 9, 2012)

Mine was born February 23rd. He is the one in my avatar (6 weeks old). Will be picking him up in 9 days.


----------



## Golden&Yorkie (Mar 11, 2012)

*Our Skipper*

Born on Valentine's Day!!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Would you believe that my pup's older full blooded sister just had puppies of her own? They were born on April 13th!


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Sadly she wasn't the right fit for us so we are very sad but know the right pup will come along when the time is right.I wish all the best for all of you and your pups


----------



## nevershoutsav (Apr 17, 2012)

My little Chloe was born on February 9th 2012. She is one of 3 girls, and 4 boys. This is her and one of her sisters.


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

Our little girl was born on Feb 25, we don't have a name for her just yet but hopefully we will soon after we pick her up this Sat


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

*Rumor Feb 29, 2012 - Leap Day Baby*

Miss Rumor born February 29th


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

LibertyME said:


> Miss Rumor born February 29th
> 
> View attachment 112994


What a gorgeous little girl!


----------



## Mistyblue_68 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Chloe born on the 19th*

My little ogirl was born on Feb 19th. She was from a litter of 10, sadly 2 didn't make it. We came upon her by chance, not looking to geta new puppy yet but ...my sons soccer teammate had his new puppy Izzy at a game, they had götterdämmerung her the night before and I started asking questions...by the time I could call they had only one left and someone from Toledo was coming to get her but they would call me...the next evening I had a new puppy, Toledo bailed. She is from an oops litter, mommy had just had a litter and got preggers again. Both parents on site and very attentive to her. No papers but we are ok with that, she is a family to us. We are amazed at how fast she is growing, she hasn't messed in crate once and the house breaking...good and bad days. She is just getting over I UTI poor I'll thing, her anatomy is kinda tucked I. And she is prone to infections. Vet says they will fix the problem when we have her fixed. 
She is my first golden, I have a ill boy frenchie that is adjusting to her, reluctantly. Lol. I hope to learn a lot in the forum and have been doing a lot of reading. So much great info and support.


----------



## Gavin's Golden Gary (Apr 29, 2012)

Gary born February 8th. (His favorite sleeping position, but doesn't it look like it hurts?)


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Can't believe she is 9.5 weeks old already!








Rumor and Trace








Miss Sassy-pants


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Can't believe she is 9.5 weeks old already!
> 
> View attachment 113647
> 
> ...


and a very cute little 9.5 week old!


----------



## Daisy & Lily's Mom (Jun 4, 2012)

Lily was also born Feb. 5th. There were 8 pups in her litter, 6 boys and 2 girls.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Daisy & Lily's Mom said:


> Lily was also born Feb. 5th. There were 8 pups in her litter, 6 boys and 2 girls.


 That's awesome that our pups share the same birthdate!


----------



## stahrdust3 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Clover born 2/15/12*

Our little girl was born on February 15, 2012. She's as cute as can be, but only weighs about 22 pounds!! Is this something I should be concerned about? What are the other February puppies weighing in at?

Vet says she's healthy & at a proper weight but everytime we take her out & meet other Goldens, they say she's very small (most guess her to be at around 9 weeks old!). She was 4 pounds when we brought her home just shy of 8 weeks old. The breeder said she's supposed to be 55 pounds full grown but I'm having trouble seeing that! Do you think she'll have a major growth spurt at 5-6 months?

Help and input appreciated!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

stahrdust3 said:


> Our little girl was born on February 15, 2012. She's as cute as can be, but only weighs about 22 pounds!! Is this something I should be concerned about? What are the other February puppies weighing in at?
> 
> Vet says she's healthy & at a proper weight but everytime we take her out & meet other Goldens, they say she's very small (most guess her to be at around 9 weeks old!). She was 4 pounds when we brought her home just shy of 8 weeks old. The breeder said she's supposed to be 55 pounds full grown but I'm having trouble seeing that! Do you think she'll have a major growth spurt at 5-6 months?
> 
> Help and input appreciated!!


Hi there. I does sound like your puppy is a little small for her age, but if your vet says she will be okay, then you shouldn't worry about it. I bet she will go through a major spurt at 5-6 months!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Rumor was 26.5 pounds at the same age - Which is within a pound or two from every other 4 month old Golden and Labarador that I have had over the past 10 years. Personally I would not be concerned at all.

Im impressed that she was able to catch up so fast!! - 4 pounds at 8 weeks is quite small. (most are in the 8-11 pound range)


----------



## Shivani (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello everyone,

My little girl coffee was born on 22nd Feb 2012, in a litter of 8 pups.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Shivani said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My little girl coffee was born on 22nd Feb 2012, in a litter of 8 pups.


Welcome! We're so glad you joined us!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

*Rumor nearly six months*

Cant believe Rumor will be SIX months old next week...
She has her daddy's silly grin! 









And his wrinkly wrestling nose!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My four week old pups are all five pounds or over! Rumor is very cute playing with her daddy!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Mighty was born Feb 11th. Here is a picture of him


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

LibertyME said:


> Cant believe Rumor will be SIX months old next week...
> She has her daddy's silly grin!
> 
> View attachment 118025
> ...


Rumor is such a beauty!


----------



## Tali (Apr 9, 2012)

My puppy Hachi was born on February 23rd, he will be 7 months on Sept 23rd. He now weighs 51 pounds. Does anyone know the ideal weight for his age?


----------



## Aspen's Mom (May 15, 2012)

Titan1 said:


> Mighty was born Feb 11th. Here is a picture of him


Aspen was also born on Febrary 11th! Fun!


----------



## Holly (Apr 12, 2012)

Im a bit late posting, but Isla was born on the 17th February, exactly one week before my own birthday. I collected her on Easter Sunday aged 7 weeks and 2 days. She is now 8 months and 2 days old. Getting a dog was the best thing I ever did.


----------



## stahrdust3 (Jun 25, 2012)

Holly said:


> Im a bit late posting, but Isla was born on the 17th February, exactly one week before my own birthday. I collected her on Easter Sunday aged 7 weeks and 2 days. She is now 8 months and 2 days old. Getting a dog was the best thing I ever did.


Clover and Isla were born on the same day! They're only 7 months though... I think...


----------



## Holly (Apr 12, 2012)

Just double checked on the calendar - they're 32 weeks which is 8 months


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

*Miss Rumor - 7 months*

Cant believe she is 7 months old...
Where has the time gone?!
She is a girl always in motion...so a treat to get some headshots of her...


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

LibertyME said:


> Cant believe she is 7 months old...
> Where has the time gone?!
> She is a girl always in motion...so a treat to get some headshots of her...


Liberty Me you got a new pup this spring! What a pretty girl. I need to look at more than just the Hunt and Field threads.

I always think of you as one of the people who started us down the Field path. You had a great answer to a question I had in 2009.

www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/58157-puppy-retrieving.html

This same pup now has 3 Senior Hunt legs.

Thank-you for taking the time to answer a question from a gal with her first dog.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Holly said:


> Im a bit late posting, but Isla was born on the 17th February, exactly one week before my own birthday. I collected her on Easter Sunday aged 7 weeks and 2 days. She is now 8 months and 2 days old. Getting a dog was the best thing I ever did.


 That's so awesome!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

LibertyME said:


> Cant believe she is 7 months old...
> Where has the time gone?!
> She is a girl always in motion...so a treat to get some headshots of her...
> 
> ...


What a sweetheart!


----------



## Aspen's Mom (May 15, 2012)

LibertyME said:


> Cant believe she is 7 months old...
> Where has the time gone?!
> She is a girl always in motion...so a treat to get some headshots of her...
> 
> ...


Wow! Rumor is such a beauty! Just gorgeous!


----------



## ian_highful (Feb 1, 2013)

I just joined the forum and discovered this thread. Obviously Glimmer is close to turning a year old. She is smart and beautiful. She was born on the 19th, and I bought her at 8 weeks old. I am single but live with roommates so she almost always has someone petting her or playing with her. I think she is one of the prettiest retrievers I have ever seen, but I accept that I might be biased.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome to the board! My Mercy turns one year tomorrow!


----------



## J&J<3Leia (Mar 16, 2013)

Leia was born on February 29th, 2012. It was a leap year, so her official birth date wont be again until February 29, 2016! 










This is her now, in 2013!
Her graduation:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

[/QUOTE]YAY!! Another Leap Year baby!!
My Rumor shares her birthday with Leia!



J&J<3Leia said:


> Leia was born on February 29th, 2012. It was a leap year, so her official birth date wont be again until February 29, 2016!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

